# ? HELP

## ,

.    ,    .   ,      . ()
 ,    : "  /          ,     ."   -    (   3)     (" ") -  .   ,   -, .  
, ,  (    )      .   ?

----------


## Lanalis

!!!     .  :Wow: 
    : 8     5 . ""    ,   -  5     .      ,       -   ,    ""     .

----------

*Lanalis*.     .   ? 

     .  ,    . 

 ,     ,  ,    , .

----------

,    ,         ,  3-    !       (  ,        ),  ,     .    .                  ,    ,

----------


## ,

!  ,  ! .....  ACCA  (    ),  3 ,     .   ,    ,    , 8     ,  5     :Smilie: )))     !

----------


## ,

Sorry,   Lanalis.  ,  !

----------

*, * ,    *Lanalis*, ()?      ,     . -  ,   ,   ,  -      ,      ,    ,    .

----------

*, * ,   .    .  :Frown:

----------


## Mela

> !  ,  ! .....  ACCA  (    ),  3 ,     .   ,    ,    , 8     ,  5    )))     !


!    2?

----------


## Mela

> ,    ,         , * 3-   * !       (  ,        ),  ,     .    .                  ,    ,


!

----------


## Mela

> *, * ,   .    .


    .. ...     :Wink:      1/4    :Big Grin:

----------

Mela,     4- :Smilie:     ,  13 .    ,       "    , ?"

----------


## Abra

..
  ...
 ,     ....
, ,    ?

----------


## Abra

...   ,  ....

----------

,      ,  ,  .     ,    .   .  .

----------


## Abra

> ,  ,  .


  ? ?    ?     ,    ...
     ...

----------


## -

> ...   ,  ....


    , !  :Wink:

----------


## -

> ,    .   .  .


   -       ,           .  :Stick Out Tongue:     ...  :Wow:

----------

,   ,,    ,         ,     , ,  .    .

----------

-     -  99%

----------


## --

*Abra*, 


> ...   ,  ....


 ....      :Wow: , ....    ....       :Wow: 
         ....        ,       :Frown:

----------


## Oppi

> ? ?    ?     ,    ...
>      ...


  ,      ,   


> 


 ? ?

----------


## Ortho

> , ,  (    )      .   ?


 (, ) -   .  . 
 .
 .
 :Smilie: 

     - "".

----------

> - "".


  -  .

----------


## -

> -  .


  ,  ...   ... -   ,  -  ....  :Wink:

----------

> ,      . ()


  ,      ,   ,     .
       ,    ()   .



> ...   ,  ....


    .
,       .  :Frown: 
.  .
, ,       ,   ,   .  


> -  .
>  ,  ...   ... -   ,  -  ....


, .        ,     .    .    .

----------


## Ortho

> ,  ...   ... -   ,  -  ....


 ,   ...   :Wink:

----------


## -

> ,   ...


 "!   !    -   !" ()  :Cool:

----------


## ingir

,        ?  .            (10 )   (4 ).

----------

() ! !     :     (,         ),     (  , vip   vip,    ).  ""          ,   ,        ,         .....     -    -   ,   , "".....  -    -   )))       ...  ,        -,       ,       !

----------


## ingir

,       ,  "   ".        ,          - ,     .    -  :       ""  ,   .     ,     .      ,   ?

----------

> ,       ,  "   ".        ,          - ,     .    -  :       ""  ,   .     ,     .      ,   ?


  ...? -   ...     .....      , -  ,          , -, ,    -      .....  /   ...

----------


## ingir

, !       .

----------


## Ortho

> ,         - ,     .    -  :       ""  ,   .     ,     .      ,   ?


     .    !
  .  .   :Smilie:

----------

> ,       .


 !        ?  ,  ?


,         ?       ,         ?     ?

----------


## Ortho

> 


      ...   :Smilie:

----------


## lidik

(  -   ,   ).

  .    .       .   ..  .  .  .     .      ,          ?

----------


## ingir

.  -,    -   .

----------


## tosik

!!!          !     ""      -     .....    , ,   ,  ,   ..  ..      )

----------

> !!!          !


    - (  4-).
        ,    .         ,  - ,   .  .          ,          ..,  ..
 ,           ,         - .   :Big Grin:  
     .   :Frown: 
,   . 
   ,          " "   ?
,      .   :Frown: 



> . -,    -   .


  :yes:

----------


## 1995

.

----------

!     ,         (((       ,         "  -         ".    -   ....

----------


## 1995

> !     ,         (((       ,         "  -         ".    -   ....


    ,     . :Frown:

----------

,                  :Wink:

----------


## Rus1

> ,


-,  , ,   . -   ,      .

----------


## anfisa0001

> -,  , ,   . -   ,      .


 ,   ,             ,  .
  ,   ...

----------

> -,  , ,   . -   ,      .


      , ,      (         ),         .          (    )?

----------


## Venera

> ,


 -  ?     ,    2    ,   ?

----------


## anfisa0001

:
 16.       
6)  ,           ** .

 1.   
1.  ,  -     ** ()      ( -  ).


 3. 
2.        **    ,  **  *-* ,    ** ,       .

  , ,     -       - .

----------


## gluchnaya

,     ,  2 ,    ,         ...       -      :Wink:  
 ,  -     :Wow:   -     , -     *    
  ,   -  ""      ,      ,    ...

----------

.          .              ...

----------


## Calman

**,    .      :Cool:

----------


## Venera

, ,     -       - .


!
  ,     ,   ?

----------


## Venera

-     ,    ? ,  !

----------


## anfisa0001

> -     ,    ? ,  !


  , ,        ,   - ,     (-)

----------

.     
 :Wow:

----------


## Calman

*,*  .
       (  ).   ,    .

----------

Calman  .           .

----------


## Venera

> , ,        ,   - ,     (-)


     . ,    ,   .

----------

,         .      .  :yes:

----------

,    80 ,        .       3,5 .      , , , , , -       200  .         .
     !

----------


## gluchnaya

> 


  :Wink: 
 ,    - ?         )))      " "

----------

.              .          80     (  4)    70 ,       ,       .

----------


## pageUp

.  ,     /.        .    !

----------

,             ,    ,     ..

----------


## -1

-    :Cool:

----------


## oolong

!!!
 :yes: 
  ,      :Frown:

----------


## gluchnaya

*-1*, -...  :Wow:         )))

----------


## -1

*gluchnaya*,   /   -     .

 :Cool:

----------


## anfisa0001

-1,  , ,     ""

----------


## -1

-     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anfisa0001

> -


 -  :Smilie:

----------


## -1

?  :Wink:  
  ,  ,          :Cool:

----------


## anfisa0001

-    (  )    :Wink: 
    ,  -  ?

----------


## -1

> ,  -  ?


, .  68 -    .

  -    , :Wink:     , ,  :Stick Out Tongue:    , ,    ..

----------


## anfisa0001

> -    ,   , ,   , ,   ..


  -  : -,     :Wow: 
      -...  :Wow:

----------


## -1

> -  : -,


  :Wink:  




> -...


 -   .  - ,   . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anfisa0001

> - ,   .


  :Cool: 



> 


  :Smilie:

----------


## -1

> 


 .   ,    ,   ,       ,   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anfisa0001

> .   ,    ,   ,       ,


    ,    -,  ...

:         ,         :Wink:

----------


## -1

> ,    -,  ...


,  ,   . :Wink:  




> :         ,


 .   .    ,  .     .

----------


## anfisa0001

> ,  ,   .






> ,  .


        ,      .
  ,   ,     :Frown: 
:        .      :Smilie:

----------


## -1

> 


 ,  ?  :Wink:  




> ,   ,


,     :Embarrassment:  




> ,      . :        .


.  ,  ,    -     .  :yes:

----------


## ltymuf

, ,    ! ! 
(  ?)

----------


## anfisa0001

> , ,    ! ! 
> (  ?)


,  ,   ,    :Smilie:

----------


## anfisa0001

> .  ,  ,    -     .


,         .
,       30-    ,    .

----------


## -1

> ,         .


    (.  .) +     .




> ,       30-    ,    .


 .     .         .

----------


## anfisa0001

> 


  :Smilie: 



> (.  .) +     .


    ,       .
    ,   ,    -.       ,    .     ,  ,  2-. .

----------


## gluchnaya

*-1*,   ,   ))) 
 :Wow:     ,     ,      ...    ,    ,     ))) ,    ,   ,   ""

----------


## -1

*gluchnaya*,   -   ?

----------

> ,    .
> 
>  -   .  - ,   .


  -.  -   ?

----------


## gluchnaya

*-1*,     ?  :Wow: 
**, ,   ()

----------


## -1

> -.  -   ?


   , ..      (   ).




> ?


   .

----------


## anfisa0001

> ,     ,      ...    ,    ,     ))) ,    ,   ,   ""


    -  -  ,    . 
     ...     . , ,    (      ).         ,    ,    ,       -  ,      .

       ,   -   .            :yes:

----------


## -1

> -  -  ,    . 
>      ...     . , ,    (      ).         ,    ,    ,       -  ,      .


 :Wink:

----------


## anfisa0001

> 


  :Wink:

----------


## -1

*anfisa0001*,   ,         :Wink:

----------


## anfisa0001

:    -     ...           :Embarrassment:

----------


## gluchnaya

*-1*,    . 1 . 1      119-  ,  -          ()     .
    ,  :    ,       :   ??? ,      ,     , ,    ,     :Wink: )) 



> , .  68 -    .


   ,        -     :Frown:

----------


## -1

*gluchnaya*,    (  ).

  ,    .
   ""  "", .

     -    .
,     .
    ,   .

*anfisa0001*        .

----------


## gluchnaya

> -    .
> ,     .
>     ,   .


        ,           :Wink: ))        :Wow:

----------


## -1

*gluchnaya*,         :Stick Out Tongue: 
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anfisa0001

:Smilie: 
     ...,        ?

----------


## gluchnaya

> 


 *anfisa0001*,       )))      : 3  , 3   ,   ,    ...   :Wow:   :Big Grin:

----------


## anfisa0001

gluchnaya, ,    


> 


  :Wow:

----------


## -1

> 


  ?   ,    ! :Wink:

----------


## gluchnaya

*anfisa0001*,  ,   ,    ,     ,    ,   ,       :Wow:    ,     :Cool:   :Big Grin:

----------

3  ( ),     1995 . ,   .
     (   .  ),   -  .      , ,  ,        : -,       - , "    ,    200 (300, 400... $) ". 
         ,  - ,       ,         -      . ,       ...
-, ,     :       ,     ,      ...    ... .      . 
         :    ,  -  ,   - .  ,     ?        ?! !!!    !      ! - .     !   -    ,       -   ...
      ,   .
 -  , ,  - ,     .    :  1500$ - ,  2000$ -  ,   ,  2500$ - - ,      . 
 -  ,  ,  !

----------


## JonnyDep

,       2004    -  ,    .
 :Smilie:            7  2001  N 119- "  "   :Smilie:

----------

[quote]   3  [/quot
     ?

----------


## anfisa0001

> ?   ,    !


   - 
-       ...
-,       (  , ),

----------


## -1

> - 
> -       ...
> -,       (  , ),


 .    ,    .  .

----------


## anfisa0001

,        :Wink:

----------


## gluchnaya

> ?


 -,      -        ...   , -         ,  "  "    ...

----------


## Anta

[QUOTE=;51004041]


> ?


       ?    ?

----------


## anfisa0001

Anta,         :Smilie:

----------


## Anta

,  ...

----------


## anfisa0001

,   :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lelik7023

,  ,     ,  ,        ,    ,       -    ,

----------


## Nattaha

> ,    .
>    ""  "",


 ...            - - ?         ,     - ,        ...   :Smilie:

----------

: )  ,    ,    ; )  ; )             .     ,     ,     ,       ,    .    ,      ,     :Smilie:

----------


## Nattaha

,   .........   :Cool:    -  ! ( ... ....)

----------


## JonnyDep

, ,     ,      ...  ,     :Smilie:

----------


## Nattaha

*JonnyDep*,          :Big Grin:   - ...  ""     ...   ...    -  ........

----------


## JonnyDep

> -  ........


 ,        :Smilie:

----------

-   ,     ...........(  ,  ).

 ,   .

 ,      ....... (      )...  ,  ,   .........

    ,  .......,  , ,    ,   ,   ,      ...................


? !!!!    ....   -  (  -   , , ..)))))))),   ,         "3D" .........

       .......,     ,   ,      ,      ...........

----------

,   ,     ,    ?     -10 ,    ,   ,  ...    ,     ,   ,  ,    .     -   ,   ,   ,  .     ,  . 
  ,  ?     ,   ?

----------

:    ...         !     ,  ,     , ... 
   ,      ,  ...
     : "  - ,   -  ,  !"   . -! :No:

----------


## -1

> ...            - - ?         ,     - ,        ...


    .       . ,  ,           .

     ,    ,  ..      .

           .   3  (     ).    . :Wink:

----------

> ,  ,


 :yes:

----------


## Vlad12

> ,  ,           .


  :Frown:   .

----------


## -1

> .


.                  . 
 :Confused:  .    .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Vlad12

> .    .


    ,    .
    -  .
    ,       ,   . 
       (        )           ,     ,   ,     .   .

----------


## -1

> ,    .
>     -  .
>     ,       ,   . 
>        (        )           ,     ,   ,     .   .


  :Stick Out Tongue:     ,    .       .       .   .       (      )           .      . :Embarrassment:

----------


## Katerinka

...  :Frown:  
  .        . 
   ,         .  ,   " " ,             . 

          .    -  ,         . , ,          (((( 

  ,   , -        ,  "   ". :Frown:

----------


## Lexy

-         .          .         (  ).     . 

    1      4,    . ,     ,     ,    .       .        .

----------


## Lexy

...  4   ,    .     ,     ,    ))         -     .       ,    .   ,      .

----------

.      4-,    . -- ,   - -    ...           ,   :Grenade:   :Wink:

----------

,          ...       ...            ,             :Smilie:     4   ...       . 

  ,       .     ,     .

----------


## Lexy



----------

,      (   ,    , )... ,    -   . 
        -    -  :Big Grin:     ,      :Wow:    -,- ,    :Wink:

----------


## Joseph Kneht

,   ,     ,          ?

----------


## Lexy

?        ,     .       90% ...    ...

 .       ...      .

----------


## Joseph Kneht

> ?


  :Smilie: 
 ,       , .   .    ?

----------

> ,       , .   .    ?


, .
     ,    .

----------


## -1

> ,       , .   .    ?


  .  :yes:  
 ,  ,          159 +2  . .. .     :Wink:

----------


## ingir

- .         -   ,  " "      .   ,   .

----------


## nathel

6 ,   .   ,    .   ,   ,    ,   ,     .
 . 
        . .   .    ,     ,   ,  .
         ...        ,     ,   .
   ,   ,  .       .

----------

